# Schwinn Corvette Worth Restoring?



## ColsonTwinbar (May 10, 2008)

Picked it up at a yard sale, think its worth restoring? I might just try to trade it  for an old monark someone has laying in their yard.


----------



## mre straightbar (May 10, 2008)

*corvette*

if your gonna trade it take that front rack off and keep it


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (May 10, 2008)

I don't think its a schwinn rack though. I might keep the fenders as well even though they are dented up pretty good.


----------



## Hooch (May 11, 2008)

i would trade you for an old monark in my yard  if our yards werent so far away! lol
the corvette has some value even in its condition


----------



## fourstarbikes (May 11, 2008)

*stainless fenders*

are worth 100$ frame is worth 40$ rack worth 25$ mabe more if schwinn


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I think I'm gonna just take it apart and replace all the bearings and things so it will ride smooth, but leave it mostly like it is. Hopefully Ill either be able to find a fender roller or make one myself so I can get the fenders cleaned up.


----------



## fourstarbikes (May 11, 2008)

*you can shipp*

the fenders to m.l.c and they will roll them out for ya i think about 10$


----------



## BarkMark (May 11, 2008)

I've got a fender I'd like to have straightened.  Who's m.I.c.?  Does this rolling really work?

Mark


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (May 12, 2008)

I think Im going to attempt to make one.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 13, 2008)

be careful with the fender roller thing! the first few out will be ruined if you are not careful. Mike bought one and we rolled our first fender and it came out looking beautiful until we tried to put it back on the bike. not only did it not fit it will never fit a bike again, looks great on the shelf as a reminder that fender rollers stretch fenders if used improperly. if they ever come out with a 29" balloon tire bike I'm in!
Scott


----------



## videoranger (May 13, 2008)

MLC is Memory Lane Classics in Ohio. They are a first rate classic bike shop. Wes Pinchot that has a cycle lock article under "the workbench" on this site is also known as the "fender doctor" and can roll 'em.


----------

